# Celestial Pearl Danios - Naturally timid or is it something I am doing?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

I have 6 CPD's in my Ebi tank for almost 2 weeks now. I rarely see them out. They are always hiding at the back of the tank in behind the plants and under the filter. They always dart out during feeding time and it is usually the only time see them all together. Whenever they are out not during feeding they stay really low against the substrate, but quickly dart back into their safe area soon after. If I make sudden movements they are gone! They all appear to be healthy. Eating a lot and have coloured up nicely since I got them.

I have read that these guys are naturally shy, but I'm wondering what everyone else experiences are with them?

Are they sensitive current? I have the flow set to the lowest.

Or are they scared of bright light? They seem to come out a little more at night when I turn on the moonlight.

Or are they just timid fish that will never get over it?

Here is my setup...








They hide in the back left corner. You have no idea how hard it was to get this photo with them in it.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*Celestial Pearl Danios - Naturely timid or is it something I am doing?*

Hello yes. Mine
Always are in the plants at the back.
Bigger the group the better.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Well...I guess it makes sense since I did get them from you , April.

I'm afraid I can't fit anymore into my tank. I wonder if I should add more plants?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

whether they are from april's or not, they'll be timid  Your only hope in a tank that small will be to densly plant the sides, but then you'll have no room, lol


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a hard time keeping galaxy rasboras, as they seem to prefer a higher pH than their danio cousins. They are hard to find, I wouldn't mind getting some myself. From what I understand, they have gone exctinct in the wild, or are highly endangered. 

I found the ones that I've kept don't like to swim in the open because they are quite small and easy prey. They like high plants and stay roughly in the middle in the back for the most part.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i thought celestial pearl danios and galaxy rasbora's are synonymous


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe they'll come out If I make a moss tree. Always wanted to do that, but that sure does take up some space.

I am also going to do an experiment by turning off the filter for a little bit and observing them. I have a suspicion they are really timid fish that hates my filter. Will try to redirect the flow.

Cpds and galaxies are the same fish and apparently they aren't as endangered as people first thought. I believe April's are hand reared so people are breeding them successfully. I wonder if their shyness can be eventually be bred out?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They are farm raised now at
All the farms. They breed easy if they like your water.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought some micro rasboras from April last december.They are amazing little fish and mine are very social.If you look at my tank journals you can see a few hanging out with the shrimp on the bottom.I have about 22 in a 30 gallon and regret not getting more.
sherry


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I noticed that after I fed my cpds with baby brine shrimp, they were much braver and came out to swim around much more, they don't hide as much now


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome tank setup!


----------

